# Potenciómetro y TDA 2030.



## jetcar (Oct 12, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos.
He realizado un pequeño amplificador en base al TDA 2030. Es éste:
http://imageshack.us/a/img3/8131/captura1dp.jpg
Hice 2 etapas para un amplificador estereo colocándole un potenciómetro de panel doble de 47 K para el volumen y una de ellas funciona perfectamente pero la otra hace lo siguiente:
Al girar el potenciómetro de volumen hasta la mitad va perfectamente pero al llegar al 75 % del recorrido el volumen baja de golpe hasta casi no escucharse nada en ése canal (el otro va perfectamente) y si continuo hasta el 100 % (al máximo) el audio se recupera otra vez.
Al bajar el volumen hace lo mismo. El fallo se produce al llegar al 75 % del volumen en sólo una de las etapas.
Imaginé que el potenciómetro estaba defectuoso y lo sustituí por otro igual y por otro doble de 10 K y sigue haciendo lo mismo.
He revisado el circuito 100 veces y no encuentro el problema, los componentes son iguales en las dos etapas, mismo valor y mismo fabricante.
Ya no se que le puede pasar....
¿Alguna idea del problema?
Gracias.


----------



## JBE (Oct 12, 2012)

EL potenciometro que usastes es lineal o logaritmico? Para los amplificadores se debe usar uno logaritmico...

Saludos!


----------



## jetcar (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola JBE. Gracias por tu respuesta.
Todos los que probé eran lineales.
Siendo así como dices, teniendo que usar logarítmicos en los amplificadores, ¿como es que 
una etapa va bien con lineal y la otra falla?.
Si fallasen las dos lo entendería pero una sola...
Lo curioso del caso es que realizé éste circuito hace tiempo y recuerdo que usé un potenciómetro
de 47 K igual que ahora y no presentaba ningún fallo.
Me está volviendo loco el amplificador éste...
Saludos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 12, 2012)

cambia el potenciometro por uno logaritmico,lo mas probable es que este fallado,por mas que sea lineal no puede sonar de esa forma


----------



## guille990 (Oct 12, 2012)

El tipo de potenciómetro no necesariamente tiene que ser logarítmico para audio, uno lineal funciona sin problema pero la forma en que varia el volumen no es agradable, por eso se recomiendan logarítmicos.
El problema que tienes no tiene que ver con el tipo de potenciómetro, si parecería que el que usaste esta defectuoso, ya que una vez me paso que soldando queme uno y hacia ese efecto. Aunque si ya probaste con otro y también te hizo lo mismo no tengo mucha idea de que  puede ser lo que te esta pasando


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 12, 2012)

Probaste esa placa funcionando ella sola?


----------



## JBE (Oct 12, 2012)

jetcar dijo:


> Hola JBE. Gracias .....



Es medio raro el problema que nos planteas... Claro, al cambiar de lineal a logaritmico no debería haber ninguna diferencia pero nunca se sabe.
Fijate que no le estés dando demasiado calor al potenciometro, ya que al sobrecalentarlo, tiende a perder partes de las pistas. 

Para saber si es el potenciometro el causante de la falla, subi el volumen hasta el 75% (donde dices que deja de funcionar), y mide con el tester cuanto te da entre los extremos del potenciometro (Cuantos K de resistencia). Una vez que sepas esto, comprá una resistencia del Mismo Valor que los K ya medidos, y probá con esa resistencia en vez del potenciometro.

Así sabrás si es el potenciometro el que está dando el problema.

También probá intercambiando entre sí, los cables de los dos canales que van al pote, asi descartas posibles fallas en el integrado. Osea, los cables del canal derecho que Van Conectados Al Potenciometro, cambialos con los del izquierdo del potenciometro, aver si te sigue asiendo lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

hola *jetcar*, digamos que tienes el integrado A y B (A es derecho y B es izquierdo) si el que esta bien es B (supongamos) sacalo y soldalo donde esta A y proba, si anda bien es el integrado el que esta mal, si sigue igual es porque el problema es de alguno de los componentes de entrada o de salida QUe esta ocacionando problemas, el equipo que emite la señal de audio puede ser tambien.

de ante mano descarta el potenciometro si es que dice que no es el problema

hola *jetcar*, digamos que tienes el integrado A y B (A es derecho y B es izquierdo) si el que esta bien es B (supongamos) sacalo y soldalo donde esta A y proba, si anda bien es el integrado el que esta mal, si sigue igual es porque el problema es de alguno de los componentes de entrada o de salida QUe esta ocacionando problemas, el equipo que emite la señal de audio puede ser tambien.

de ante mano descarta el potenciometro si es que dice que no es el problema


----------



## jetcar (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola a todos y gracias por las respuestas.
He hecho las siguientes pruebas:
Intercambio los canales de entrada y el problema persiste, la fuente de sonido está correcta, un nuevo cambio de potenciómetro por el del otro canal y la falla persiste, descarto potenciómetros, alimento sólo el canal problemático y sigue fallando.
Me queda por probar el cambio de IC pero me fastidia bastante porque los tengo refrigerados con el disipador de un microprocesador junto con su ventilador y no son fáciles de quitar.
Si aún así falla tocará ir cambiando componentes pasivos de entrada y salida, buffffff, con lo bien soldada que tenía la placa....
En fin, toca fastidiarse...
Pruebo y os cuento.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

pos NO lo quite solo consigue 5 cable quitas los dos TDA2030 con disipador y todos y no hay problema NO tendras que sacar el disipador, piensa de eso se trata la electronica... mismo prueba cambiar los capacitores de entrada algo que tiene uno esta mal que el otro tiene bien recuerda es una asimetria

EXITOS


----------



## jetcar (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.
Aún no he tenido tiempo de mirar el amplificador, espero que en éstos dias le pueda "meter mano"
y mirar que componente causa el problema.
Ya os contaré.
Gracias.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 13, 2012)

saca el potenciometro a la mier... y probalo directo si anda bien es problema del potenciometro o del cableado del mismo,proba eso antes de cambiar el ic


----------



## jetcar (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola una vez más.
Ya he terminado de mirar el ampli.
El causante del problema era un condensador de entrada, lo cambié por uno igual y ya está funcionando correctamente los dos canales.
Lo que no entiendo es porqué un condensador provocaba éste problema tan rarou
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.
Un saludo.


----------

